# Design Software



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Guys, I just wanted to know what software you guys are using to design your home theater, I see a lot of good designs with 3d rendering. I think this would really help me visualize the room.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For the 3D stuff, I think most people just use Sketchup.

Bryan


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

I use Autodesk 3DSMax myself, but that's a $6000 program (I'm a designer).

One thing I find with those house-building programs is that they tend to be a little *too* clever, making out-of-the-ordinary stuff almost impossible to do. At least with 3DSMax I can make things up from scratch, even if it does take much, much longer.


----------

